# Blue in Green



## James D (12 Mar 2015)

Yay, time for a new Journal.

This time I've gone for manzanita wood and moss with a nice bright sandy substrate again. I was thinking about using 100% moss but I might try a few other plants here and there.

I managed to get hold of a Chihiro 'Aquasky' very cheaply recently which seems incredibly bright in comparison to all my previous lighting so I'm going to go back to the pressurized CO2 this time.

Purely by accident I've gone for a dry start, I've got a spare tank roughly the size of my P60 which I as using to arrange my wood, it struck me that I could spread out the work a bit by doing it in stages so last night I made a start on the moss tying, added a bit of water and spare heater and hey-presto. The Mrs isn't to pleased I've left it on the kitchen table though .

All the wood is attached together and screwed to a large bit of slate so when I clean out my tank I can drop it in easily enough, I might try it this weekend time permitting.


Specs:

Tank : ADA 60-P
Filter: Eheim 350 Experience
Light: Chihiro 601 with dimmer
Heater: Hydor in line
Pressurised CO2
EI Dosing

Flora:
Christmas Moss
Vallisneria Nana
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Fissidens Fontanus

Fauna:
12 Diamond Head Neon Tetras
3 Amano Shrimps











Sorry about the crappy photos, thought I'd better show something.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (12 Mar 2015)

What a spectacular piece of wood. it's going to give you a great start in your new tank - looking forward to seeing this progress.


----------



## kirk (12 Mar 2015)

Yes that's looking good.  I'm growing tired of our bog wood had it a few years now The manzanita shapes are far more interesting.


----------



## The_Iceman (12 Mar 2015)

That's a great unique Piece of Manzanita you have...
Looking forward to the final planted Image!

Subscibed!


----------



## James D (12 Mar 2015)

Cheers, it's actually 15 pieces screwed together. Luckily I had quite a bit to choose from although I have been arranging it and re-arranging it for months!


----------



## Martin in Holland (13 Mar 2015)

Wicked wood....I want to see how this turns out.


----------



## parotet (13 Mar 2015)

Subscribed... amazing piece(s) of wood! Plenty of possibilities for submerged and emersed growing...

Jordi


----------



## banthaman.jm (15 Mar 2015)

Very nice James, looking forward to more posts.
Jim


----------



## James D (16 Mar 2015)

Well it's looking a bit crappy at the moment but it's far from the finished hardscape, I decided to get the wood into the tank as it was getting a bit mouldy. This is just the main piece of wood, I still need to add more and decide on my rocks but I ran out of time.










Edit: Sorry about the crappy iphone photos


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (16 Mar 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Colinlp (16 Mar 2015)

I like it!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Mar 2015)

Hi James, Looking great  You make it all look so easy


----------



## parotet (16 Mar 2015)

Hi James 

Really like it. I think it will be even better once it grows as we will still be able to enjoy the stunning driftwood hardscape 

Jordi


----------



## Martin in Holland (16 Mar 2015)

The pictures are small, but I like this very much....I was trying to make something like this for the shop I sometimes help out with scaping some tanks, but the owner didn't see a commercial value...I think she is mistaken.


----------



## parotet (16 Mar 2015)

Martin in China said:


> The pictures are small, but I like this very much....I was trying to make something like this for the shop I sometimes help out with scaping some tanks, but the owner didn't see a commercial value...I think she is mistaken.


She is definitely mistaken... it is an awesome display tank for shrimps and Corydoras... 

Jordi


----------



## ADA (16 Mar 2015)

Some puffers would love that, awesome wood work.


----------



## kirk (16 Mar 2015)

Reminds me of that island in the film life of pi.   Couple of mths well spent mate.   Like some alien sqid tree type of wrestling going on.


----------



## banthaman.jm (16 Mar 2015)

Awesome James.


----------



## James D (18 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the replies. 



> Some puffers would love that, awesome wood work.



You could be right, I'm going to leave it for a few weeks before stocking though.

I did a bit more work yesterday, unfortunately the scape isn't that photogenic though, it does have a nice sense of depth in real life. Anyway, I'm not quite finished yet but I'm getting there.....





I need to let it settle down a bit and then I'll think about some new plants. I've also got a bit of a green hairy algae appearing already, must have been a hitchhiker on the moss I bought.


----------



## luckyjim (18 Mar 2015)

I really like this. I love scapes that look like natural tree roots growing into the water, it is such a natural environment for fish, and I'm not sure I have seen it done better than here. Personally I think you don't need the extra stone, it looks great with clean with the wood and sand and small gravel.

Also interested to see how the lighting works out. I just bought the same unit for my nano, which I am still yet to flood after a dry start. Your scape doesn't seem heavily planted, are you not worried about the amount of light given the slow growing moss and ferns? Also did you get the "remote" controller for the lighting unit? Mine seems to work well and has lots of graduated settings so potentially great intensity control, but it only comes on when switched on with a timer at half strength when the remote unit is plugged in. I can't work out how to set the "default" higher or lower.


----------



## James D (18 Mar 2015)

Cheers Jim

I am a bit worried about the amount of light to be honest, I've been looking at dimming options but didn't know there was one specifically for this unit. I'll let you know if I find another solution.


----------



## luckyjim (18 Mar 2015)

Its only about £6, from the same company.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281324389...49&var=580391831630&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Probably worth getting, as I mentioned it gives a pretty good range of dimming options. And have it remotely controlled is a novelty. I haven't really fiddled around to work out how to get it to switch on at the desired level yet though.


----------



## James D (18 Mar 2015)

I was just on that shop looking for it, I couldn't find it on it's own though so thanks for the link.... I'm off to order it now. I just got myself a stainless steel CO2 diffuser from there last week, I'm waiting for it to arrive before I hook my CO2 up.


----------



## Rahms (18 Mar 2015)

James D said:


> I was just on that shop looking for it, I couldn't find it on it's own though so thanks for the link.... I'm off to order it now. I just got myself a stainless steel CO2 diffuser from there last week, I'm waiting for it to arrive before I hook my CO2 up.



that exact dimmer is what comes up if you search "LED inline dimmer" on ebay, and its £3! No remote but if you dont think you'd use the remote anyways....

I opted for one of these in black:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-LED-...482?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3ce217f85a

because I didn't want to accidentally turn on strobelights for my fish, lol.


----------



## luckyjim (18 Mar 2015)

Excellent thanks Rahms, presumably that one lets you set default level for when it switches on. In which case James I would go with his suggestion (or both if you want the remote option!).

Anyway sorry to derail your journal onto cheap electronics from China, but hopefully it will give you options in terms of lighting!


----------



## Rahms (18 Mar 2015)

That's why I looked around for an old fashioned turny-knob-doodad, yeah! But if you look at the description for the other ones:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ultra-Sli...636?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c3376bbd4

it does say "auto-memorize function," so maybe yours is defective. I presumed that means it remembers the last setting.... But maybe it only works if you turn off using the dimmer.


And yes sorry for the spam james, guess you'll have to post some photos to tidy the place up


----------



## James D (18 Mar 2015)

No problem, I was looking for all this info. I've already ordered the first one but I might go and order Rahms' one as well, as it's only £3.


----------



## James D (30 Mar 2015)

Got some fish - 12 Diamond Neon Tetras. I went fish hunting at the weekend and after visiting everywhere in Shrewsbury I decided to try Ripples in Telford and these little beauties caught my eye (I actually had Emperors in mind). I had Neons last time and wanted something different but I'm very pleased with these in terms of behaviour and appearance, they've coloured up really nice and are like little gems in my tank, much nicer than standard neons.

I've also made quite a few changes to my scape, I've removed a lot of wood and added new plants. No photos as yet though, I need to get rid of the tanins from my wood first.


----------



## James D (2 Apr 2015)

Unfortunately I'm having a bit of an green hairy algae issue, I think it came in with the moss I bought as it was there from day one. I've been trying manual  removal but it's been returning, I want to try easycarbo on it but I'm worried about the effect on my new Vallisneria nana I've got planted round the back. Any suggestions would be welcome, for now I think I'll try dimming the light a bit and continue manually removing it. I did a large water change last night and cleaned and added some purigen to the filter (it was filthy!) so the water's looking a bit clearer.

PS. I'll go back and put the equipment, plants etc on the first post














Edit: I got the new name from a Mile Davis LP I was listening to last night.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (2 Apr 2015)

Love it! The natural variety of sizes in the substrate and half buried leaves are a lovely idea.


----------



## James D (2 Apr 2015)

Cheers Mr Teapot. Hopefully it'll look a bit better when it's grown in a bit.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Apr 2015)

Hi James, Looking good


----------



## James D (10 Apr 2015)

I've got algae problems..... I did mention that I got some sort of algae (probably hair algae) from day 1, I think it was in the moss that I bought. Anyway, there must be issues with my set up because it's been spreading. I've increased Co2 and get a lime green drop checker before lights on, flow seems to be ok, and I'm generous with my EI, I have been running my light on almost full power though so I would think it's the probable cause.

Anyway, I'm going to try a three or four day blackout so I could do with a bit of advice form anyone who's successfully tried it. Should I keep up with my ferts dosing? Presumably I should turn my CO2 off? Should I be spot treating with Excel? Should I feed my fish the same?

I'll be doing a big water change tonight and then starting the blackout so any advice will be appreciated.

Cheers

James


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Apr 2015)

Hi James, Sorry to hear that 
I Would take out as much as you can and then spot treat what's left.

One link may help  http://www.aquascapingworld.com/algaepedia/full_view_algae.php?item_id=81&algae=Green Hair Algae


----------



## James D (10 Apr 2015)

Cheers mate. I haven't left it unchecked, most nights I spot a bit and pluck it out, the problem is it's growing in my moss so I can't get rid of it all without pulling out the moss (which hasn't fully established itself on my hardscape). To be honest I haven't been spot treating it as yet because I was worried about my new Vallis melting, I think I'll give it a go first though, I can always replace them with something else if they react badly.

Thanks again.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Apr 2015)

Hi James, I have read that vallis does melt when using Excel ? Hope all go's well mate.


----------



## Rahms (10 Apr 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi James, I have read that vallis does melt when using Excel ? Hope all go's well mate.



i swear val melts if you talk to it in the wrong tone, or forget its birthday...

and james its still looking really good to my (admittedly untrained) eye! can't really tell between algae-free moss and "clean" moss


----------



## James D (10 Apr 2015)

Cheers Rahms, that because I keep fiddling with it and plucking out any long bits. It's actually matted into the moss so it's hard to see unless you're close up.

I'll try and get some pics up in the next day or so. In the mean time I'll keep zapping it with easycarbo, sod the vallis.


----------



## James D (5 Jun 2015)

It's time for a quick update, sorry about the rubbish phone pics.

Cyperus Helferi has been added at the back and it's growing like a weed.
Ammania Bonsai of some sort has just been added (only a few days ago).

Fissidens has been added to one of the branches, it will be added to more branches once it's grown enough.

Xmas moss has been removed from the lower branches as it wasn't doing to well, probably due to not enough light as it's ok higher up, it still seems a bit brownish though, I'm not too happy with it.

As you can see I've added a small Tunze circulation pump at the back as the Cyperus was blocking the flow too much.

Finally, I'm thinking of removing the Hydrocotyle as I'm having trouble controlling it and it looks a bit too untidy. I'll possibly make an Ammania Bonsai 'forest' around the bottom of the wood instead but I'm open to suggestions as to what might look nice around there.










I've also improved my cabinet by clading it with black gloss 'hips' (a high impact plastic) this was quite easy as I had the drawings for my cabinet and I was able to laser cut the 'hips' to the exact size and stick it on with a strong double sided tape. You can't see much on the photo but it's a really nice finish!





The set up's been stable (touch wood) for a while now, no algae or anything, so I cranked up the lights to full for the first time last night..... It was the first time I've ever had pearling in my tank.

Cheers

James


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Jun 2015)

I like the understated simplicity of your scape. Nice finish on the cabinet.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jun 2015)

Hi James, Love the scape  Nice Cabinet too great job


----------



## Wisey (5 Jun 2015)

Personally, I think that the Hydrocotyle has grown in really nicely and looks good!


----------



## banthaman.jm (6 Jun 2015)

Looking really good
Jim


----------



## Martin in Holland (6 Jun 2015)

Stunning scape and indeed the cabinet I great too...


----------



## JohnC (6 Jun 2015)

that's growing in very nicely. Like Troi said, love the simplicity.


----------



## James D (22 Jun 2015)

I've added a bit of Blyxa Japonica around the wood, it looks like it's all melting at the moment but it's only been in for three days so hopefully it can adjust and thrive. The rest of my plants are doing excellent, touch wood, I've never had such a healthy and nicely growing tank.

I'm thinking maybe I should have gone for a smaller plant (monte carlo or something) rather than the Blyxa but I'll see how it gets on.

Anyway, the crappy phone pic........


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (22 Jun 2015)

Great looking tank!


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Jun 2015)

Doesn't look like a crappy image to me...great colours.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Jun 2015)

Hi James, Cracking Scape Nice photo too


----------



## James D (22 Jun 2015)

Cheers fellas!


----------



## twg (22 Jun 2015)

Absolutely love the feel of this tank - the fish look fantastic too. Very complimentary colours.


----------



## James D (23 Jun 2015)

Thanks twg. They're 'Diamond head' neon tetras, my photos never capture just how shiny they are.

I forgot to mention that I swapped for EI dosing to Tropica specialized ferts, my tank seems to be much healthier as a result.

Cheers

James


----------



## James D (1 Sep 2015)

It seems like ages since I posted.

This weekend I had to strip this one down. It was growing ok but was suffering from that white fungus that grows on the wood, I'd been removing it for months in the hope it would sort itself out but it actually got worse and worse and in the end I got sick of it. I'm amazed at how quickly it grew and spread, if only my plants could do that!

Anyway, I'm taking a rest from the high-maintenance approach, I've replaced the wood with a few stones and I'm just having a bit of moss in there. I'll start a new thread when I've got a few pics.

Cheers

James


----------



## James D (11 Sep 2015)

Here we go, I always say it but it actually looks quite nice in real life! (My rocks certainly don't look that dark normally)

I'm adding CO2 and keeping my lights fairly bright at the moment but I'll dial them both down once I've got some nice bushy fissidens, it does look a bit sparse at the moment.

I also added 6 Kitty Tetras, they're a bit small and grey now but hopefully they'll colour up.


----------



## The_Iceman (11 Sep 2015)

That's a nice stone arrangement, James!

Looking great!

Ever thought about adding some HCC or Eleocharis Mini to cover the substrate completely?
What kind of stones are these? They look great!

Love your layout!


----------



## James D (11 Sep 2015)

Cheers Iceman. To be honest I've already got more plants in there than I wanted, I was planning to take a break from planted tanks. I would have liked to do something more sophisticated with my rocks, but as I was able to lift out my old hardscape in one go I decided to set this one up without removing the substrate or fish.

All my rock is free. Have you heard of the Horseshoe Pass near Llangollen? These there are literally mountains of these stones lying around (slate quarry rejects I think).


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Sep 2015)

I might be wrong again, but your rocks look like black basalt for me. They're hard to make good layout with, mostly because they have mostly flat surface and many straight lines on edges. But your tank is trully beauty. Like it very much.


----------



## James D (11 Sep 2015)

Thanks Alex, they could be, I don't know.


----------



## Martin in Holland (12 Sep 2015)

The rocks look very similar to the ones I'm using now in "Two Sisters", but I found mine in China. Great rock placing although the grass looks a little like a comb over...lol...
The Kitty Tetras are perfect in this tank.


----------



## Andy D (13 Sep 2015)

Looks great! 

Your not tempted to plant it further? Not even a little bit...


----------



## James D (14 Sep 2015)

Martin in China said:


> Great rock placing although the grass looks a little like a comb over...lol...



 I can't argue with that, I kind of like it though. It's swept over like that because of the flow, I've tried adjusting it but it looks a bit static just sticking straight up.



Andy D said:


> Your not tempted to plant it further? Not even a little bit...



I've got some more moss growing on mesh around the back of the rocks that I'll use it once it's grown over the metal, other than that, no. I'm quite enjoying the 'stark' look!


----------

